# Tool Tester



## pipepimp (Jun 19, 2008)

A friend of mine told me he gets free tools to test from different companys like rigid,lennox, they send him a tool to try he gives an opinion and gets the tool anyone done this before and if so any links??


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We all want to know where this site is, I'd sign up in a heart beat.


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> We all want to know where this site is, I'd sign up in a heart beat.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## threaderman (Jun 17, 2008)

Indeed,sign me up.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

If your newest appretice has'nt broken it in a week, it's a good tool.:thumbsup:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

para1 said:


> If your newest appretice has'nt broken it in a week, it's a good tool.:thumbsup:


*To hell with that, if I haven't broken it in a week it's good.*


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't know about tools, but a local company here used to give me inexpensive items that were new to try out. Things like fill valves for toilets, hose bibs, wax rings, little stuff like that. They stopped doing it now though.


----------

